

Recyclable electronics: just add hot water - hmsimha
http://www.npl.co.uk/commercial-services/sector-case-studies/recyclable-electronics-just-add-hot-water

======
mercuryrising
This is pretty cool.

For general purpose components, this would be nice for only a few of them. As
parts get smaller, markings are less common, and if you have a few parts spill
out and mix, testing them may be the only way to figure out what is what.

Resistors >= 1206 have identifying resistance markers. Most resistors on
boards are smaller, 0806, 0402, 0201, and do not have markings. You would have
to manually test the resistors to see what their values are. They don't have
power ratings anywhere, only resistance ratings.

Capacitors don't have markings. Transistors don't have markings, and about the
only thing you could do would be to test the pin configuration and check if
it's an NPN or a PNP.

ICs generally do have markings, unless they are smaller and have either an
impossible to read laser inscription (even under a microscope, you have to
have the light hit it just right to read what the part is) or no markings at
all. ICs are also the big ticket items on a board, and it's almost impossible
to get a 32 pin IC off with a soldering iron. If I could splash some water on
and grab it, that would be cool.

If you made all your own boards, knew the parts that went onto them, thought
it was worth the ~80 cents of resistors, capacitors, transistors, and
selectively removed components, you could be in for a treat.

But, this is still awesome. As a hobbyist, I would rather just buy some new
components so I have them all in a strip in a bag that has the part numbers,
and the values. As a recycler though, this is amazing. Instead of having to
reflow everything and liberate all the parts, I can grab all the ICs and
transistors, melt them down and regain the metals used.

It might not be worth it to do it yet, but saving hundreds of circuit boards
would take up a bit of space. The board itself is likely >90% of the space. I
want the 10% that has the parts on it. I can stash these for later when a more
economical way of getting the metals out comes around.

------
salem
This is very cool. Re-use of these sorts of parts is already done in terrible
conditions in developing countries, with parts re-entering the supply chain as
counterfeits or sold as 'new'. But you probably won't see this accepted by
manufacturers until there is a reliable way to identify parts, and identify if
they are fakes or reused parts. Even then, it will probably take regulations
from Europe to bring it into force, like with lead-free solder. And like with
the mandate to use recyclable plastic in cars, the first generation will
probably also have a higher failure rate.

------
ronyeh
Awesome stuff. I still have a desktop computer from 2001 that I haven't gotten
rid off. (Too lazy!) It'd be nice if future logic boards could be melted down
/ dissolved in some way.

Imagine biodegradable (or easily recyclable) tablets. You could upgrade every
few years without feeling the guilt of leaving an old iPad gathering dust on
your bookshelf.

From the article:

    
    
      [The] technology allows a staggering 90% of the original structure to be re-used.
      For comparison, less than 2% of traditional PCB material can be re-used.

~~~
MichaelApproved
Why recycle an old iPad after a few years? That device is very much still
usable and should be donated to someone or some organization, as is.

------
nmridul
So my computer was overheating and I accidentally spilled water onto it. Will
I end up in a scary situation where I have to pick each component separately
..

The technology may not be useful for every situation, but still its something
what we need right now.

~~~
nodata
I think a better comparison would be that you accidentally submersed your
computer for several minutes in scalding hot water.

------
bagosm
This is not recycling, its reusing, as per the name. If a component is damaged
you still have to recycle it... But seems ok for hobbyists that want to change
things fast, and prototypes

